# 9 volt rechargeable battery pack



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Both my DT402D throttle and the DSO138 scope can use a 9 v source, but 9 volts just is not an easy voltage to achieve with today's batteries. I have an 8 pack of 1.2 volt AA cells but they are a pain in the neck to recharge since I can only do 4 at a time. I have some 8.6 volt rechargeable "9 volt" batteries but they are right on the edge of not having enough voltage and they only have about 150ma. There are some nice 3.6 volt cells (18650) that I could use 3 in series then a regulator to get down to 9, but that's not that appealing either. So I'm wondering what others are doing? The scope has the typical socket for power and on the DT402 throttle I took a 9 volt battery apart and put a pigtail on it that then fits the 9 volt battery slot in the throttle so no mods were made to the throttle. The same socket is on the DSO138 scope so my 8 cell pack can power either.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a 9.6 volt 1600 mah rechargeable from a RC car. You have to make an adapter and make sure you get the polarity right or you could fry the throttle instantly with that kind of power. It lasts a looooooooooooong time per charge.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=rec...j0j8&hl=en-US&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I did see the 9.6v RC batteries and wondered if people were using them. I was looking also a some that seemed to be encapsulated in square plastic package, but they gave no specs on the battery - just the voltage so my guess is they have little capacity. I'll check out the other RC 9.6 packs and recharges. Thanks Jerry

Chuck


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's spec'ed from 8V to 12V, so I'm not sure why the 8.6V doesn't do it. Of course, since it sucks 100 ma or so, a 9V flat battery wouldn't last that long. 

Consider this Tenergy TN347 Smart 2-Bay 9V Li-ion and NiMH/NiCd Battery Charger and the matching LiIon TEnergy batteries.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not used these yet, but plan to. I have heard of these being used in 402
throttles. I hear they make a 13 volt battery that is same size as a 9 volt battery.
I don't know if they make it in rechargeable. I also hear the throttles don't work well, if at all, under 7 volts. That's why 9 volt batteries don't last long in the throttles. Check
around for the 13 volt batteries. I don't know why but there is a small drain even
when not being used with those throttles. That's why some remove the battery or install an on/off switch on the throttles.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just did a very extensive search online for a 9volt size battery
with 13 volts. I see no such animal. I know I read about these
on a model train forum. I think Jerry has the best idea using a
rechargeable R/C controller high drain battery. I did see those
in 9 volt size.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

One of my concerns was charging a pack of 8 batteries in series, but that appears to be done with these 9.6 volt 8 cell RC battery packs. If that's the case then maybe I'll just get the charger and recharge my 8 AA cell pack. I have a nice plastic battery holder for the 8 AA cell batteries and it has an on/off switch. Charging Nicad's in series was a problem, but maybe the NiMh Powerx cells will do just fine.


----------



## lagales90 (Nov 14, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> Both my DT402D throttle and the DSO138 scope can use a 9 v source, but 9 volts just is not an easy voltage to achieve with today's batteries. I have an 8 pack of 1.2 volt AA cells but they are a pain in the neck to recharge since I can only do 4 at a time. I have some 8.6 volt rechargeable "9 volt" batteries but they are right on the edge of not having enough voltage and they only have about 150ma. There are some nice 3.6 volt cells (18650) that I could use 3 in series then a regulator to get down to 9, but that's not that appealing either. So I'm wondering what others are doing? The scope has the typical socket for power and on the DT402 throttle I took a 9 volt battery apart and put a pigtail on it that then fits the 9 volt battery slot in the throttle so no mods were made to the throttle. The same socket is on the DSO138 scope so my 8 cell pack can power either. EBL AAA 1.2V battery


I have a mixture of AA and AAA batteries, some are Eneloops, some are Ni-MH and there might even still be some Ni-CADs in the house.

I have an Opus BT-C3100 but since my daughter tried to charge some odd vape battery, it's been a bit broken. It restarts at random and as it's old, the contacts are getting a bit poor now.

I don't need anything fancy.

Suggestions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rechargeable 9V batteries are dirt common, they've been around forever! Indeed, they come in multiple types. NiCad are pretty rare nowadays, the presence of Cadmium in the battery poses disposal risks. NiMh is the most prevalent type, but there are plenty of Lithium rechargeables around as well.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

My 2 cents
I use Lithium penlites for my outdoor weather station head and a 9V for outdoor garage door keypad, because of wide temperature range (-40F). They run slightly higher voltage typically 1.65 to 1.7V each. The only drawback I think, is that while they store alot of energy, they tend to have a sharper dropoff so your device may not be able to give an adequate low battery alert before dying.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another issue with Lithium batteries is the higher voltage. Some devices are "tuned" to work with Alkaline batteries that have a maximum of about 1.6V. When they are powered by batteries with a higher voltage, they draw more current. One specific example is the Verizon FIOS remote, I tried using Lithium batteries in that and they had a much shorter life than the Alkalines I was using before.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

This is an old thread (2016). The key to finding 9v rechargeables is finding ones that are actually 9 volts or slightly higher and not the typical 8.6 volt ones. I eventually found some that were 9+ volts that had a USB port on them to do the recharging. I now use Digitrax's DT 602d throttle that is designed for a rechargeable battery and I'm much happier!


----------

